# First time for everything



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Pretty slow fishing around nags head this weekend. Got skunked Friday, fished most of the day. Saturday got a late start fishing the falling tide. Caught some sea mullet on red wigglers, that’s a first. Scratched up a few sand fleas and caught a 14 inch sheepshead, first one in the surf. Sunday morning was kinda slow but I found a 16 inch flounder on a sand flea another first. Reluctantly released it. People were watching!


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

Can you tell me what is a red wiggler, is it a sea worm or is it a 'dry ground' worm? I am fishing for mullets but I never tried worms, I am using a 'bread flakes'....


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Ground worm. Your basic fishing worm sold everywhere or dug up in the yard.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Saturday sounds like it was a decent day. 

Von


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Would you have kept the Flounder if no one was around?


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

ecks said:


> Would you have kept the Flounder if no one was around?


No. I’m a law abiding citizen. Closed flounder season just seems hard to live with


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

This past summer I caught a spanish mackeral on my pompano rod with live fleas. Has happened twice in my life now.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2021)

Shortrod said:


> No. I’m a law abiding citizen. Closed flounder season just seems hard to live with


I also follow the law but agree it is hard to live with and I’m not sure what’s caught with a hook and line matters all that much. Flounder gigging is a different discussion and always seemed a bit un-sporting to me. It’s weird that I don’t feel that way about frog gigging? 

Von


----------



## rickyjames (May 20, 2021)

Interesting but it's very hard.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Ivan Bilic said:


> Can you tell me what is a red wiggler, is it a sea worm or is it a 'dry ground' worm? I am fishing for mullets but I never tried worms, I am using a 'bread flakes'....


He's talking about a different kind of mullet


----------

